# Does this puppy look healthy and like a good pet???



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

Hey everyone!! You might remember me. I plan on getting a Maltese in July (so that I'm on summer vacation to train the puppy) Well, I was bored and browsing through different breeders to compare them to mine and I found an ADORABLE little girl. The reason I'm concerned is she was purchased from a breeder and is now being given away for free. The reason I'm still considering is that the owners seem to REALLY care about the puppy and have turned Down multiple offers on her. Do you think this puppy looks well bred and healthy? She is 12 weeks and appx 2 pounds, she's fully house trained and loves people ( or that's what I was told at least) They also said she's up to date on shots and has had Distemper,Para Influenza, Boratella, Parvo and Hepatitis,Rabies shots. Are those what she needs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

I'll post the pictures in a minute (I'm on my iPad so ihave go onto my laptop real quickly


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

This is her


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

PuppyLove97 said:


> Hey everyone!! You might remember me. I plan on getting a Maltese in July (so that I'm on summer vacation to train the puppy) Well, I was bored and browsing through different breeders to compare them to mine and I found an ADORABLE little girl. The reason I'm concerned is she was purchased from a breeder and is now being given away for free. The reason I'm still considering is that the owners seem to REALLY care about the puppy and have turned Down multiple offers on her. Do you think this puppy looks well bred and healthy? She is 12 weeks and appx 2 pounds, she's fully house trained and loves people ( or that's what I was told at least) They also said she's up to date on shots and has had Distemper,Para Influenza, Boratella, Parvo and Hepatitis,Rabies shots. Are those what she needs? Thanks in advance!


 
Hi! Welcome to the forum (again, if I already said that  )

I just want to caution you that sometimes when things look too good to be true, they usually are...
There are many puppy scams out there.
Meaning a free puppy! All shots! Usually a girl and a puppy and a small breed. The catch is: is that you may be asked to pay shipping costs.
And if that is the case, the puppy doesn't exist.

Just want to give you a heads up on that...
I know it's terrible that people would do that, but it is VERY common on online ads.

There are a few warning signs about the above info: "Free" mainly. And that they are "very picky" yet giving her away for free. And any reputatable breeder has a clause in the contract that if the new parents can't care for the puppy, the puppy is returned to the breeder. Also the rabies shot at 12 weeks is fishy...
and the fully potty trained. 

Sorry if I'm bursting your bubble, I know your puppy is out there somewhere!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree with Jill - it's too good to be 'true'. 

And that puppy is younger than 12 weeks old, looks about 8. And a 12 week old puppy is not going to be fully potty trained and is not finished with its shots either. 

I'd PASS. Way too many red flags!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, something you are being told is not the truth, because things just do not add up. How did you find this puppy?


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

I found her by accident when i was looking for a breeder in my area. Didnt seem true to me either but i dont want to say no either. I think i might respond and ask how old she is in the pictures and see what they say. I didnt really think about that. More is shes real and if she is, if shes healthy.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

She is a precious pup.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

So is Chloe


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

I decided to pass because they responded to my most recent e-mail and dont sound legit at all. Yesterday they told me shes 12 weeks old and when i questioned the fully housetrained they told me they messed up and shes almost 4 months. hmmmmm. They also told me that they forget the name of the breeder (as if) Apparently those pictures were taken a few days ago but theres no way the puppy in the pictures is almost 4 months old. I'm gunna keep looking for a breeder. If you know of any really good breeders in Barrie/GTA please PM me. Thanks everyone who replied, you were all really helpful. If you wanna be friends let me know. Im new to the site so my friends list is still empty   Thanks again!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is website that lists some Maltese breeders in Ontario:

Maltese Breeders - Canada's Guide to Dogs

And if you are thinking of Rescue at all (they have Maltese) , check out:

www.petfinder.com


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

PuppyLove97 said:


> I decided to pass because they responded to my most recent e-mail and dont sound legit at all. Yesterday they told me shes 12 weeks old and when i questioned the fully housetrained they told me they messed up and shes almost 4 months. hmmmmm. They also told me that they forget the name of the breeder (as if) Apparently those pictures were taken a few days ago but theres no way the puppy in the pictures is almost 4 months old. I'm gunna keep looking for a breeder. If you know of any really good breeders in Barrie/GTA please PM me. Thanks everyone who replied, you were all really helpful. If you wanna be friends let me know. Im new to the site so my friends list is still empty   Thanks again!!!


yes there is NO WAY that puppy is 4 mos old. I have puppies right now that will be 8 weeks on friday and they look the same age








Here is one of them this morning - look at the ear hair on both - it's the same length. 

I'm sorry it didn't work out and sorry if I came across unfriendly in the thread! I was just concerned for you and worried that you were going to wind up with a nightmare situation. Sure hope you can find your perfect baby!!!


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Think about a rescue - with all the bad weather I know that many of the groups are in need of people. Our maltese came to us via rescue and she is the sweetest and most wonderful thing on the planet. Good luck!


----------



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

I think I saw that very same picture on nextdaypets.com. There is a breeder near me that actually copies pictures to use on her puppy ads. So, I am sure others are doing the same thing. Just last year I received a very bad virus on my PC from someone who sent me some information about a "free" puppy (I should not have opened the email). They said all I needed to do was pay for shipping. I immediately knew that it had to be a scam when they said "free". There are a lot of pet scams out there, so please be careful.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of your advice!


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> yes there is NO WAY that puppy is 4 mos old. I have puppies right now that will be 8 weeks on friday and they look the same age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't come acroess as unfriendly you were extremely helpful. The pictures help to as references. If I lived closer to you I would love to get one of your babies  can wait till I have a little Maltese of my own again!!


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

dkolack said:


> Think about a rescue - with all the bad weather I know that many of the groups are in need of people. Our maltese came to us via rescue and she is the sweetest and most wonderful thing on the planet. Good luck!


I went to 2 shelters near me and looked on line and I couldn't find what I'm looking for. Only 2 shelter pups within 836km of me. I also want to raise a puppy again. It's kind of challenging but it's fun. Btw, your baby is ADORABLE!!


----------

